# Wolf hunting in wyoming



## kokehead

About freaking time

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/ ... ators?lite


----------



## Yahtahay

Sweet! I need to make plans to get up there before the tree huggers find a way to appeal.

ALSO NOTE!!!



> The gray wolf, soon to be off the endangered species list in Wyoming, will have a new official title in 86 percent of the state: predator. That means anyone may shoot a wolf on sight, no permit required.


Exclusions being Yellowstone and Grand Teton NP's. I can live with that!


----------



## goofy elk

The thing that stands out here is the fact Wyoming has taken a lot of critisum for
standing their ground, and fighting hard to classify wolves AS preaditors AND NOT
game animals.......................................NO LICENESS NEED, shoot year round!

If this hold up,, all I can say, IS,,, GOOD ON YA WYOMING!!! Way to stand your ground!


----------



## quakeycrazy

I hope it stands and I can take one down next year while deer hunting...


----------



## wyogoob

Update:

The Wyoming wolf hunt has been open for 6 weeks. 14 trillion outdoorsman have purchased wolf tags. As of Sunday, Nov 11th, 33 wolves have been harvested.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Update:
> 
> The Wyoming wolf hunt has been open for 6 weeks. 14 trillion outdoorsman have purchased wolf tags. As of Sunday, Nov 11th, 33 wolves have been harvested.


Correction: About 4,000 wolf licenses have been sold in Wyoming.


----------



## Cooky

Is it one license per person? I ask because I wonder if they are being killed by people happening across them or if there are a few guys out there who have figured out how to hunt them.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> Is it one license per person? I ask because I wonder if they are being killed by people happening across them or if there are a few guys out there who have figured out how to hunt them.


Yes, one license per person; one wolf per calendar year.

My observation has been that most buy a wolf tag just in case they see one while deer or elk hunting. And like you said there are those that have them figured out, say outfitters.

It's managed like this. Wyoming has:
Predator wolves (all wolves in Wyoming are predators except where they are not) 
Trophy Game Management Area wolves
Seasonal Trophy Game wolves
Wind River Indian Reservation wolves 
National Park wolves
Lethal Take wolves (a depradation type of license a rancher would get if wolves are preying on his livestock)

Outside of the 12 Trophy Game areas and the Trophy Game seasons wolves are predators and can be taken without a permit, can be shot on sight, just like coyotes.

Please see: http://gf.state.wy.us/web2011/Departmen ... 002742.pdf

Those regulations can be a little ambiguous, tough for the average Joe to understand, so we have a wolf hunting brochure:
http://gf.state.wy.us/web2011/Departmen ... 002871.pdf

If you can make sense of that, I would like you to explain my phone bill to me.


----------



## GaryFish

> If you can make sense of that, I would like you to explain my phone bill to me.


Those nice ladies on the 1-900 calls you keep making are NOT your friend, no matter how nice they are on the phone. Stop calling them and you'll see your phone bill drop considerably.


----------



## wyogoob

There are people, agencies, that count wolves; December 2011 count 328.

So, a total of 328 wolves in Wyoming:
224 of those wolves are outside of the Teton NP, Yellowstone NP, and the John D. Rockefeller Parkway.

Of those 224 my guess is there are some that live on the Wind River Indian Reservation. That doesn't leave much of a huntable population.

The few I have seen outside the National Parks are always a half-mile away and on the move. At night they might get closer to camp, howl a little, back and forth to each other.

I hunted elk and deer for a total of 8 days in Trophy Wolf area 12. I did not purchase a wolf permit.


----------



## GaryFish

Only 328? Isn't that the number of vehicles with Utah license plates you'll see at any given time at Maverick in Evingston?


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> Only 328? Isn't that the number of vehicles with Utah license plates you'll see at any given time at Maverick in Evingston?


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee. hee...no.

It's the number of the Utah license plates you see at the Evingston adult novelty store when there's a 2-for-1 sale. 

uh, then there's all the vehicles there without any license plates.


----------



## GaryFish

I've not been to that store. I only go to Maverick. Because nothing says Why-oming like beef jerky, funnyons, and large quantities of carbonated sugary drink.


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> I've not been to that store. I only go to Maverick. Because nothing says Why-oming like beef jerky, funnyons, and large quantities of carbonated sugary drink.


sugar? Isn't that like, bad for you?

this is like facebook, huh


----------



## GaryFish

Sheesh Goob. Didn't know you did the facespace thing. Don't go around poking people. I know guys in Wyoming get beat up over that kind of thing.


----------



## wyogoob

As of Nov 14th 34 wolves have been taken in the Wyoming trophy wolf hunt areas. An additional 16 wolves have been turned in from outside the trophy areas.

Sounds like the hunt is going OK. The Game & Fish says no particular pack is getting hammered too hard. 

An announcement was made this morning that another trophy unit closed so the trophy area harvest number is higher than 34, I just don't have the number yet.


----------



## wyogoob

Seven collared wolves have been taken in Wyoming so far. Five of the research animals spend most of their time in Yellowstone Park and the other two live outside of the Park.

One of the collared wolves was #754, a wolf thats very popular with tourists in the eastern part of Yellowstone N.P.

see: http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/ ... llowstone/


----------



## Cooky

wyogoob said:


> Seven collared wolves have been taken in Wyoming so far. Five of the research animals spend most of their time in Yellowstone Park and the other two live outside of the Park.
> 
> One of the collared wolves was #754, a wolf thats very popular with tourists in the eastern part of Yellowstone N.P.
> 
> see: http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/ ... llowstone/


Seven of how many total? 
No&#8230;I didn't open the link.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven collared wolves have been taken in Wyoming so far. Five of the research animals spend most of their time in Yellowstone Park and the other two live outside of the Park.
> 
> One of the collared wolves was #754, a wolf thats very popular with tourists in the eastern part of Yellowstone N.P.
> 
> see: http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/ ... llowstone/
> 
> 
> 
> Seven of how many total? 88, I think.
> No&#8230;I didn't open the link.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cooky

7.9% of the wolves that have been shot were wearing collars.
Anybody know what percentage of the wolves in Wyoming are wearing collars?


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> 7.9% of the wolves that have been shot were wearing collars.
> Anybody know what percentage of the wolves in Wyoming are wearing collars?


Open the link. 

Wisconsin and Minnesota are kicking Wyoming's butt on the wolf hunt this year.

So far its:
WY - 52
WI - 85
MN - 147

see: http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/local/ ... 7fa48.html


----------



## Cooky

Okay, so the French lady cried and they are killing lots of wolves up by the Great Lakes. I still don’t know if 7.9% of wolves in Wyoming are wearing collars or if wearing collars gets wolves shot. One lady thinks so but I didn’t see numbers to back her statement. Do they not say or did I get teary eyed and miss it?


----------



## wyogoob

Best info available to me for 2012 wolf harvest:

WY - 58
ID - 120
MT - 87
WI - 85
MN - 147


----------



## wyogoob

Update on Wyoming wolf hunt:

57 wolves harvested, 38 in the Trophy Hunt areas that surround Yellowstone Park and 19 in the predator area.

see: http://www.sheridanmedia.com/news/it-s- ... oming61352


----------



## MadHunter

Maybe I missed it but what is the quota for Wyoming trophy areas?


----------



## wyogoob

MadHunter said:


> Maybe I missed it but what is the quota for Wyoming trophy areas?


The quota in the Trophy Areas is 52.

There are 12 trophy areas as found on page 13 of the Wyoming Game and Fish Wolf Hunting Brochure:









Area Quotas:
1 - 4 
2 - 8
3 - 8
4 - 3
5 - 5
6 - 3
7 - 1
8 - 7
9 - 2
10 - 2
11 - 7
12 - 2

Outside of the Trophy Hunt Areas wolves are classified as predators and may be shot on sight.


----------



## wyogoob

The controversial Wyoming Gray Wolf season closed yesterday.

A total of 43, out of a quota of 52, wolves were harvested in the Trophy Areas.

I can't find an update on the number of wolves harvested outside the Trophy Areas in the Predator Area part of Wyoming. Last count I found was 19.

Wyoming wolves, seen everywhere and by the billions leading up to the hunt, seemed to disappear as soon as the season opened. By all accounts (outdoor forums) the wolves have high-tailed it to Utah.


----------



## wyogoob

Wisconsin, the Dairy State, met their quota of 117 wolves and their season closed early.


----------



## Springville Shooter

California has one measly wolf in the whole state. What a trophy that would be!! You could brag about it for 5-15 while you were paying your debt to the citizens of the golden state. I would imagine that, like coyotes, actually hunting wolves is much more difficult than simply seeing them once in a while while doing other things. My biggest question is; what will establish faster in Utah, wolves or whitetails? And the bigger question; which is feared more by local ranchers and sportsmen? And just think, no more AR-15 rifles with big magazines to keep all the intruders in check.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob

A Game & Fish bologist told us tonight that the wolf killed outside Rock Springs Wyoming on December 30 was the real deal. The lone wolf was tracked from Jamestown WY (just west of Green River WY) to outside of the town of Rock Springs WY and killed below Pilot Butte.

Pilot Butte, a landmark for Westward pioneers in the 1800s is in the background:
http://www.facebook.com/WyoBrothers/pos ... 6329707831


----------



## wyogoob

2012 Wyoming wolf hunt - unofficially:

> 4,469 licenses sold - $112,518 for wolf management
> 64 wolves have been killed by hunters (41 in Trophy Areas that surround Yellowstone NP)
> 39 killed by wildlife officials for livestock damage


----------



## stillhunterman

Thanks goob, good info. Now, if the lawsuits in progress would just go away and let the game and fish department do their job, it wouldn't be half bad.


----------



## wyogoob

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks goob, good info. Now, if the lawsuits in progress would just go away and let the game and fish department do their job, it wouldn't be half bad.


Yep

Boy, it's hard to get an accurate harvest count. Everyone, but the Game & Fish Dept., has published a harvest number. What's important, in my opinion, is the Department felt that eliminating a certain number of wolves was justified and they came close to meeting that goal.


----------



## wyogoob

63 wolves harvested in Wyoming during 2013:
http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/Departments/Hunting/pdfs/WOLF_SUMMARY0005181.pdf

57 livestock or domestic dog deaths were attributed to Wyoming wolves in 2013:
Whoops, I lost the link.

Here's the Wyoming Wolf Management study for the 2012 wolf hunt; very interesting:
http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/imgs/QRDocs/WYWOLF_ANNUALREPORT_2012.pdf

I see in the above document that 8 wolves have been removed from the Greys River pack, 2 by wolf hunters and 6 by "others" like ranchers or government trappers. I am (was) familiar with the Greys River pack and had them close to my camp on a couple occations.

257 were taken during Wisconsin's 2013 wolf hunt: 
http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/wolf.html

.


----------



## wyogoob

Words alone can not expressed how excited I am about the Wyoming wolf hunt and without the internet, and all the keyboard cowboys on the thousands of outdoor blogs, the hunt would not be noteworthy.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> 63 wolves harvested in Wyoming during 2013:
> http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/Departments/Hunting/pdfs/WOLF_SUMMARY0005181.pdf
> 
> 57 livestock or domestic dog deaths were attributed to Wyoming wolves in 2013:
> Whoops, I lost the link.
> 
> Here's the Wyoming Wolf Management study for the 2012 wolf hunt; very interesting:
> http://wgfd.wyo.gov/web2011/imgs/QRDocs/WYWOLF_ANNUALREPORT_2012.pdf
> 
> I see in the above document that 8 wolves have been removed from the Greys River pack, 2 by wolf hunters and 6 by "others" like ranchers or government trappers. I am (was) familiar with the Greys River pack and had them close to my camp on a couple occations.
> 
> 257 were taken during Wisconsin's 2013 wolf hunt:
> http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/wolf.html
> 
> .


TYPO ALERT! It's "157" not "57" livestock and dogs. sorry about that. And by the way, these numbers are outside YNP.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Doesn't sound like any of the Yellowstone NP wolves were killed during this year's Trophy Wolf hunt:

http://elkodaily.com/news/yellowsto...cle_5b8c648c-1dcc-5191-9b15-788221af86c4.html

.


----------

